# at what age do guppy fry start to get color?



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i have 3 18 day old guppy fry and i was wondering when they would start getting some color so that i could tell if they were male or female.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

look at the fins before color. i've seen pics of female gupps with more color than males. So look for the gonopodium in males. It should be visible by now.

btw, to answer your question, in my batches of fry, i've started seeing color in about a month or 2.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok thanks! mine are starting to get a little darker but no colors yet.


----------



## balloon molly (Oct 25, 2009)

They should have had their color by now, males usually get color quicker then females, darker colors come at birth or quicker. My guppies are only 2 weeks old with 3 days and some of my "I beleive their males" have gray tails with dark black spots around their body, Im still waiting on their color to come... Best of luck!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

It depends on the tank size and the room they have to grow. How big their area/tank


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

at 18 days? no. unless ur like me who does 30% wc everyday and feeds the fry 4 times a day, u will see colors only around week 5 to 6. at that around that age u should also be able to sex them.

hope this helps.


----------

